# hpt, when was the latest false negative anyone got?



## lucymac (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry, me again,
driving myself round the bend waiting for my blood results tomorrow. and no one has replied to my last post so im still in a quandry.
im on my third round of clomid and my cycle is really long this month, pretty sure i o' but not certain as was on holiday at critical day 21 blood time. also did not temp this month, relaly kicking myself now.
im on day 46, and done 3 HPT, all negative, the last one was day 35 or 36.
could this still be false, please someone give me some hope so i at least sleep tonight.
thanks for reading this anyway.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Without knowing if you ovulated or not it would be difficult to know if your results were false or not.

What is the longest cycle you've had before clomid & whilst on clomid   Clomid can actually lengthen cycles so perhaps this is the problem...or it could be that you didn't ovulate...or possibly ovulated later in your cycle.  Without having a progesterone blood test there is no way of knowing if ovulation happened.  The ovulation pain you mentioned and also feeling like AF was on its way the last few weeks - these could be signs that your ovaries are being kick started into ovulation but unfortunately doesn't mean ovulation (as in release of an egg) actually happened.

Although many have progesterone tested on cd21, this assumes you ovulated on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is when it should ideally be tested...so if you didn't ovulate until cd18 then you're best to get progesterone tested on cd25 etc etc....

It is possible that if you had late ovulation and then late implantation that there may not have been enough hcg hormone for the hpts to detect.

The best test to have is a BETA (qualitative) blood test as this tests for the actual measurement of hcg in the blood & is far more sensitive...I'm assuming this is what you're waiting for the results on...to be honest, I would really try not to over stress yourself...if you're getting the results then these will be a far more accurate result and will be able to tell you a definite yes or no.

Fingers crossed 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## lucymac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks Natasha.
yeh i know bloods would have been so useful this month, but was on holiday for CD 18 - 28 so did not get any. 
normal cycle lengths B4 clomid were about 35 days. not always sometimes more frequent, though cant remember ever being this long.
really trying best not to stress out, bloods were to check hcg levels so guess only time will tell. should know this afternoon.
cheers again for replying


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The blood test to check hcg (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin) levels is also called a Beta-HCG or Qualitative Serum test.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

